# DND Work Force Management Board (WFMB)



## maniac (24 Apr 2012)

The implementation of the DND Work Force Management Board (WFMB) has generated concern for injured and ill CF personnel that had planned to invoke their priority hiring entitlement upon medical release in anticipation of a public service career. 
JPSU Transition Services has been advised by Director Civilian Employment Policy (DCEP) (Mr. Lyle Borden, 613/CSN 971-0221, lyle.borden@forces.gc.ca), that concerns and problems identified by CF members have been forwarded to senior staff, with the expectation that clarification will be provided to DND HR staff regarding the introduction of the WFMB and its impact on priority hiring entitlements. 
If a former or serving CF member would like to express his/her concern about experience with priority entitlement, please ask them to write directly to Mr Borden at DCEP as soon as possible. It is important to provide Mr Borden with clear and specific details, as well as any available documentation of the interactions with the local HR office regarding the member's priority entitlement and denial of the benefit for a position. 
It is also requested that the member be asked to cc Steve Sauvé at JPSU Transition Services (Steve.Sauve@forces.gc.ca, 613-944-4039) on the submission to DCEP. This would allow JPSU to monitor this concern and provide information to senior command as applicable.


----------

